# Gemeinsam MTB fahren in Koblenz und Umgebung



## DaBasti (18. Februar 2018)

Servus miteinander,

um sich für gemeinsame Touren in  Koblenz und Umgebung zu verabreden, habe ich eine  Whatsapp-Gruppe gegründet.

Wer Bock hat schickt mir einfach per PN seine Handynummer (bleibt vertraulich, ausser für die Gruppe wird die Nummer nirgends verwendet!).

Gerne auch seinen Profilnamen bei Strava, wo ich eine gleichlautende Gruppe gegründet habe.

https://www.strava.com/clubs/342104


Grüße Basti


----------



## DaBasti (30. Juni 2018)

Hi.
Treffen uns heute wieder um 10.30 Uhr an der  Laubach in Koblenz und fahren in den Stadtwald. 
Nach wie vor ist jeder in die Gruppe eingeladen.

Grüße Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler1.1 (24. Februar 2019)

Hi! Geht hier noch was? Kann man sich noch anschließen?


----------

